# Hattchet or machette



## icantthinkofausername (Feb 7, 2014)

So what would be a better tool for my survival kit a firemans hattchett or a Brazilian machette

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Depends on where you are and what type of vegetation you need to hack through. A machete works best for brushy type stuff. A hatchet works better on small trees and when you need a hammer.


----------



## icantthinkofausername (Feb 7, 2014)

Honestly a machette would be better for my terrain however I like that the hattchett has a pry bar on the back

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

icantthinkofausername said:


> Honestly a machette would be better for my terrain however I like that the hattchett has a pry bar on the back
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Survival Forum mobile app


For Zombies or ...?

Pry Bar? I went with a breacher bar. Pry bar, wood splitter, sharp edge, pararcord storage...takes up less space then a hatchet and is not as threatening looking.


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

Machetes are best at breaking trail, Axes and Hatchets are best at felling trees and processing wood. The Pulaski head or fireman's axe is designed to open up the walls or roof of a burning structure. Now I guess any of these can be used to do the jobs of the others, just not very efficiently.
For wilderness or grid down use, fire making will become a priority, a small axe will excel at this.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Personally I would go with both. If you simply have to stick with one tool then you'll make either one of them work, you won't have a choice.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I carry both, a Tomahawk, and a Bolo machete, along with a Bowie knife. All of these serve both as weapons and camp tools.


----------



## icantthinkofausername (Feb 7, 2014)

No these aren't for fighting the hoardes of the undead just looking for a useful tool to add to my gear

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

I generally carry a hatchet and my machete pro. I use both for clearing trails and cleaning around cabin.


----------



## pops (Feb 15, 2009)

Economical...http://www.homedepot.com/p/Estwing-64-oz-Fireside-Friend-Splitting-Tool-E3-FF4/202183840

Gransfors Bruks http://www.gransfors.com/htm_eng/index.html is kinda the gold standard of axes. Light, well-balanced, they are wonderful tools.


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

Like Sentry and Camo, I have both in my preps for different needs at different times. I am not into the zombie stuff, so mine are for breaking trails and chopping wood/camp chores, etc. If I could only choose one, I would find a solid tomahawk. Serves as a hatchet and is a better weapon than a regular hatchet.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

My everyday hatchet: $8
http://www.harborfreight.com/hand-tools/axes/1-1-4-quarter-lb-axe-with-fiberglass-handle-96231.html

My everyday machete: About $24
Cold Steel 97TM21 2 Handed 21 in.Latin Machete


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

northstarprepper said:


> Like Sentry and Camo, I have both in my preps for different needs at different times. I am not into the zombie stuff, so mine are for breaking trails and chopping wood/camp chores, etc. If I could only choose one, I would find a solid tomahawk. Serves as a hatchet and is a better weapon than a regular hatchet.


And they're generally lighter with a longer handle that's easier to replace in the field if it breaks.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Khukkurri knife, its a machete that thinks its a hatchet.


----------



## icantthinkofausername (Feb 7, 2014)

I think I'm going to go to a machette its kinda long but It cuts the underbrush better

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

either a hatchet or both, neither weigh that much or take up much room, I have a Machette, but where I live they are worthless.


----------



## urbanprepping (Feb 21, 2012)

Both - each has plus and minus but having both ( which I do ). Opens up all possailities. Better to and not need then need and not have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

My kit is a Gransfors Bruks Small Forest Axe, BK 9, Mora companion and Bahco Laplander folding saw. This will break trail, build shelter, fell and process wood, clean game and process fruits and veggies. I would be surprised and disappointed to find myself in combat with Zombies but am confident this combo of sharps would do as well as any in that scenario also.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

My favorite tool when I was working trails or wildland firefighting was the Pulaski...lightweight, effective, multi-useful chopping, grubbing, pulling stuff with grubbing end etc..after that would be my Mccloud. I never found a good effective use in either situation in the field for a machette tool. Tried it on berry bushes and after about 5 minutes busted out my Mccloud. I can see a use for them on soft big succlent, non woody type plants like skunk cabbage or jungle type plants so long as you have a shart tool and room to heave n swing but out here...worthless. 

After that was my chainsaw...lol...


----------



## rugster (Mar 2, 2014)

icantthinkofausername said:


> So what would be a better tool for my survival kit a firemans hattchett or a Brazilian machette
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S968C using Survival Forum mobile app


Probably depends where you are ?

For me a small axe I have a wettering outdoor axe it's small enough to whittle with and use on small projects but big enough to chop trees and kindling.

http://www.wetterlings.com/outdoor-axe/


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

If you're talking about what to carry in/on/or with your BOB, I would recommend a tomahawk or hatchet. However depending on your location or specific needs a machete may be better. 

If you're talking about general preps, as in equipment to have stored up , get both along with a long handled axe and a splitting maul. And in either case make sure you have sharpening equipment. Stones both coarse and fine and a good file. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## xgenex (Sep 20, 2013)

Machette has always been my prefered. Easy to use light. If you need a hatchet you might as will get an axe.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Every tool has its purpose; a machete is great for clearing a trail or in a jungle type setting vs. a hatchet that is more suitable for heavier chopping, I honestly would dare hit the woods without either of the two.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

As many of both as you can afford


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Hudson bay axe. As I recall, 2.5 pound head, short handle and a great little implement. I have a WW2 Camillus, folding 'machete' that is an awesome tool, but I never use it. I also have a recently purchased Kobalt hatchet, which has proved worthy.

For an overall tool, go with the hatchet. Depending on where you are, the chances of having to hack your way through miles of jungle or hard brush are pretty limited. The chances you will need to cut or split firewood are much more likely. Sure the Camillus could easily substitute for an axe and cut a tree, but it is pretty heavy and dangerous. Having a 7" handle with a 14" or 16" folding blade makes it dangerous even the closed position. When confronted though, they hear that CLICK and see that long blade as you flip it open would cause then to be alarmed.

I'd still chose the hatchet.


----------



## ThePrepDerp (Apr 19, 2014)

Being the minimalist prepping derp I am, (see username) I bought a hatchet, a metal reinforced hatchet, mainly because if I have a machete someone might kill me on sight after SHTF


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Umm...I think your reasoning is a little bit off. People that would recognize a machete as threatening would also see the hatchet as threatening. Both are tools which could be used as weapons. Unless you're planning on swinging them around in a threatening manner at random people, I don't think you'll have that problem. Choose your tools based on their usefulness to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------

